# lr3 igf 1 and stimulation of appetite?



## D-MAN (Sep 13, 2006)

hi lads.

about to start my igf 1 on monday,have done a fair amount of research,so im ready!!lol,but seen a few people saying it hugely increases appetite?any views.thanks


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't found that at all to be honest


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No I haven't seen that either.

I think it has something to do with your insulin sensitivity because for me I am very insulin sensitive and need very low carbs in a day (300g off season max)

However one of my mates gets quite hungry on it and he eats more carbs than me in a day which he needs to be at his peak.

Personal thing I think.

However that being said I only ever do IGF before workouts now as I have found this to be best for growth.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have not noticed I get more hungry on IGF.

I do notice this on HGH tho.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i have noticed it increases my hunger a little.


----------

